# Recommendations on which dwarf cichlids to keep



## cdewsnip (May 14, 2009)

Hi,

I'm working to set up a new tank and would love some advice. I've recently fallen in love with the Gold Ram but have heard it's a bit tricky to keep. I'm happy to spend the time and care on them but don't want to be an irresponsible fishkeeper, especially being a beginner (though I've been doing huge amounts of reading and learning). Could anyone recommend a different dwarf cichlid that will be a bit hardier and is still suitable for a 11 gallon tank? I see that the Bolivian Ram is considered hardier but needs a larger tank. My ph is neutral so any fish that needs really low ph may not be right.

I really appreciate your help - thanks!


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi there

Welcome to the forum!

I would have a look at the African Butterfly Cichlid, easy to keep and a hardy fish. I have 2 in my 120L tank and haven't had any real major problems, only slight aggression. Or theres the jewel cichlid both these fish are easy to keep and don't get any bigger than 4 inches HTH


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

id advise dwarf rainbow cichlid (pelvica chromis pulcher) aka. kribensis. Honestly they have so much personality, more than any mbuna, more than most humans,, monogamous fish, great breeders ,and great parents


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Pelvicacrhomis Pulcher or P. Taeniatus will be fairly inexpensive, Apistogramma Agassizi or Cacatouides would be slightly better suited to a small tank, but can be much more difficult to find and run in the neighborhood of $30/pr.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

> Could anyone recommend a different dwarf cichlid that will be a bit hardier and is still suitable for a 11 gallon tank? I


Sorry, I don't think there is a dwarf cichlid that is suitable for an 11 gallon tank . . .

Even a pair of apistos really shouldn't be in anything small than a 20, and certainly not a 5" jewel cichlid!!


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

<<<agrees with holly.. id look into kribs though .. honestly the best parents on earth and hearty breeders


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't keep any cichlid in a 10/11 gallon either.

However, if I were to try, I can only think of three species: _Apistogramma borelli_, _Pelvicachromis taeniatus_, or _P. roloffi_.

The reason I'd suggest borelli over the other apistos mentioned is they are smaller as adults, and hardier than the agassizi.

The roloffi kribs are the smallest of the genus as well as the least aggressive, but will be hard to find.

The taeniatus are smaller than regular kribs (pulchers) and are much less aggressive, the is a local _Pelvicachromis_ breeder that does breed taeniatus in 10 and 15 gallon tanks, but has to use 20 longs are larger with regular kribs, or a divider. Taeniatus do tend to be more on the spendy side, at least around here as they are usually only available as pairs. But their beauty is unmatched depending on location.

While I love dwarf jewels (aka african butterfly rams), considering a pair took over almost an entire 36"x15 tank and were hard on each other, I'd avoid them in a 10.

There are also a couple of small shelldwellers from Lake Tanganyika that fit well in a 10 gallon.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

fyi - i have moved my dwarf rainbow, kribs, to a 10 gallon breeder and they are doing fine!!! the only problem is i accidently killed a batch of their eggs by moving them.. other than that they are okay,, but it is a temporary breeder tank.. you could start them there but look to go larger in a tank soon


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I would go for a trio of neolamprologus multifasciatus personally, they stay much smaller than the other fish mentioned and are a great shell dweller like *dwarfpike* suggested. Also they have blue eyes, always cool.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

jfly said:


> fyi - i have moved my dwarf rainbow, kribs, to a 10 gallon breeder and they are doing fine!!!


 This is a common experience... fish moved into smaller tanks once happy, healthy, and paired do well so the recommended tank size is given out thinking that it might work for purchasing two non-mated fish....

it doesn't work! The pairing-up process is likely going to be lethal in an 11g tank.

cdewsnip, if you can buy a mated pair of cichlids from a fellow hobbyist, then Kribs can work as can A.cacatoides, A.aggazizzi, etc.

If you cannot buy a mated pair, then A.borelli or the shelldwellers like neolamprologus multifasciatus are the way to go. These can survive both the 11g tank and the pairing-up process in such confined quarters.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

l think the problem with shellies from Lake Tanganyika is this: My ph is neutral.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

DJRansome said:


> l think the problem with shellies from Lake Tanganyika is this: My ph is neutral.


 Good point, I guess I assume that a low pH should not present a problem to anyone as it's so easy to buffer it higher, but it's a good point. We should have said shellies WITH something to buffer the water like crushed coral, aragonite, baking soda... etc.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Number6 said:


> This is a common experience... fish moved into smaller tanks once happy, healthy, and paired do well so the recommended tank size is given out thinking that it might work for purchasing two non-mated fish....
> 
> it doesn't work! The pairing-up process is likely going to be lethal in an 11g tank.


Excellant point!!! I guess I automatically assume that the cichlids will need to be paired, hence why I recomemended the smallest and least aggressive species I could.

I think the most extreme example of your point *Number6* is the dwarf pike cichlid, _Crenicichla compressiceps_. This fish have been known to kill each other off even in a 10' long 300 gallon tank down to a compatable pair, but then that same pair can bred in a 30" 20 gallon long without aggression isssues.


----------

